# Lost key



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah, I know, stupid me.

What are my options of buying a new key for my 2012 and getting it cut and programmed?

Thanks


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I think you'll have to go through your dealer.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I think you'll have to go through your dealer.


Think I'd rather walk over hot coals then to go back to that **** hole of a dealership.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Best price I got from my dealer was 48 bucks, said since they have all the paperwork, just give them the go ahead, bring my CC card and pick it up. I checked with every locksmith in my area, no one has the capability to cut that key. Didn't lose my key, was just after a spare one, manual says to carry a spare.

Can reprogrammed your car yourself, but that only deals with the remote function, that lost key will still open your locked door and let someone drive away with it. Only way to stop that is to change your two locks, if you are paranoid like me.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Camcruse said:


> Think I'd rather walk over hot coals then to go back to that **** hole of a dealership.


So find another dealership to do it?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

NickD said:


> Best price I got from my dealer was 48 bucks, said since they have all the paperwork, just give them the go ahead, bring my CC card and pick it up. I checked with every locksmith in my area, no one has the capability to cut that key. Didn't lose my key, was just after a spare one, manual says to carry a spare.
> 
> Can reprogrammed your car yourself, but that only deals with the remote function, that lost key will still open your locked door and let someone drive away with it. Only way to stop that is to change your two locks, if you are paranoid like me.


I'll bite the bullet and call the dealership tomorrow to get a price.

Was your price of $48 was with the key beingf cut?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> I'll bite the bullet and call the dealership tomorrow to get a price.
> 
> Was your price of $48 was with the key beingf cut?



Complete, with with remote, 2032 battery, and cut to fit my car. Still feel that is kind of steep for what use to be a 75 cent key.


----------



## josheco12 (Feb 5, 2012)

This key has a microchip and remote built in.
Last I checked, Ford keys are like 50 with no remote.


----------



## MetallicaMatt (Mar 26, 2012)

Just be glad it's not an LTZ 

Hate to know what my key fob costs...


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Hope I never lose a key. At all times I always know where my wallet, phone, and car keys are sitting.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

You can go to any GM dealership to get any aspect of your car serviced, including replacing the key. They can get the code they need off of the other key if you didn't save the plastic tag that was attached to the key fob when you bought the car.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Have a leather key holder 2 3/4 by 1 3/8 inches that I like, house key and keys for three vehicles, keys fold in with a snap. No noise when walking, and takes very little space, course useless for the Cruze key.

I lost that key holder and panicked trying to find it, was shoveling snow, did a lot more shoveling, maybe they fell out of my pocket. Looked everywhere, couldn't find those.

I have been washing and hanging my own clothes ever since my military days. One day with a pile of clothes on our folding table, my wife comes over to help me. She took a pair of my blue jeans and uses her hand to smooth them on. I am not that neat anymore. She felt a lump in the change pocket and said what's this?

It was my keys, this was about six months later, wore those jeans many times and went through the washer and dryer many times. I never lost those keys, they were jammed in my change pocket all that time.

But my wife is always losing her cell phone, that is easy, we just call her number and follow that noise. Cruze should put something like that in their remote.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

This thread reminded me that I needed to get a defective key replaced. What happened with the key is that it wouldn't flip all the way open, which makes it impossible to insert into the keyhole. Walked into my dealer's service department with it, told him my sad tale and he sent me over to parts to see if they had a new one there. They did, and the parts guy cut it right there. Used the numbers off of the plastic tab that came with the key to set up the laser cutter. Then I took it back to the service guy and we went out to the car where he programed the fob. Done deal, nothing to sign or pay for, and it only took about 15 minutes. Then I went over to the dealer's car wash for the complimentary washes that he gives to all customers that buy from him. I use that car wash at least weekly. BTW, the parts guy quoted a price of $38 and change for the key.


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

NickD said:


> Can reprogrammed your car yourself, but that only deals with the remote function, that lost key will still open your locked door and let someone drive away with it. Only way to stop that is to change your two locks, if you are paranoid like me.


I think that the dealer can use a GM tech 2 scan tool to reprogram the car such that the lost key is removed from the list of keys that work with the car, and only the keys you have in your possession will work with the car.

As for key prices, I too lost a key and went to my dealer. The parts guy quoted two prices: one high price for a key cut by GM, and a low price for a key cut by the dealer using their machine and my own key as a template, with no shipping time/wait.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

$50 bucks is not bad at all. Replacement remote on my last car was like $75! This was on a $150 alarm. No thanks.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok I did it now too. Lost my key fob and what a mess I got into since I work afternoons and 50 minutes from home. Had my wonderful wife come get me at 1030 at night. What a life saver! My question now is where I work there are many lost keys and I was wondering if I were to get a chevy or any gm flip fob that was unclaimed if the fob could be programmed to work with my vehicle and just have a new key cut and put in fob to save some cash or do you have to buy key and fob as one.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

NickD said:


> Best price I got from my dealer was 48 bucks, said since they have all the paperwork, just give them the go ahead, bring my CC card and pick it up. I checked with every locksmith in my area, no one has the capability to cut that key. Didn't lose my key, was just after a spare one, manual says to carry a spare.
> 
> Can reprogrammed your car yourself, but that only deals with the remote function, that lost key will still open your locked door and let someone drive away with it. Only way to stop that is to change your two locks, if you are paranoid like me.


$48 is pretty cheap. I thought these would be a alot more.

Had an 02 Ford Ranger. Just a key with the chip in it, no remote functions.
$180 a key from the dealer by the time they cut and programmed it

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

02' was ten years ago, that must of been the first of this tech.


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

They range from about 45-85 bucks. If a dealer has a mchine capable of cutting them they can just order a blank with your transmitter. If a dealer, such as the one i work at, doesn't have the machine they are ordered pre-cut and take a couple days to get. Programming the key is simple enough if you have the old one. Im not sure if the transmitter part is as easy. You will have to provide some information if the dealer has to obtain your key code for you. Proof of ownership and identification if they have to access the code from gm. Any GM dealer should be able to accomodate you wether it is cutting or ordering you a new key.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> 02' was ten years ago, that must of been the first of this tech.


Well i bought the spare in 07 when i owned the truck but yeah. Prices have certainly come down

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I've heard with Ford chip keys, it's very easy/cheap to add a third key onto the car's computer. If you lose one, it's still easy to add another. But if you just have two and lose one, it's much more difficult/expensive to add the replacement.

I don't know if GM keys are the same way, but it might be a different charge for a replacement key vs. an additional key.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Never owned a vehicle like this Cruze where I seem to have difficulty finding the hole for the key. Well, I can find the hole, but just don't have the precise angle to insert this key. Don't have this problem with my other vehicles, key is pointed and self centering, what idiot designed this key?

But I feel my problem, especially at night is thinking about it. Recall when taking piano lessons when a kid, teacher told me not to think, just let the music flow out of your hands. But I tend to think about it at night when inserting the key. Maybe its better not to think.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

There are a bunch of keys on Ebay.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

NickD said:


> Never owned a vehicle like this Cruze where I seem to have difficulty finding the hole for the key. Well, I can find the hole, but just don't have the precise angle to insert this key. Don't have this problem with my other vehicles, key is pointed and self centering, what idiot designed this key?
> 
> But I feel my problem, especially at night is thinking about it. Recall when taking piano lessons when a kid, teacher told me not to think, just let the music flow out of your hands. But I tend to think about it at night when inserting the key. Maybe its better not to think.


All GM keys look like that now...


----------

